# Nikon d500 dpreview



## jaomul (May 26, 2016)

No doubt a great piece of kit.

Claims of as good hi iso performance as full frame have been pretty much rubbished, it is as good as the best crops out there though

Back to the action: Nikon D500 Review


----------



## Solarflare (May 27, 2016)

So the camera can produce data at the speed of 400 MB/s (20 Megapixel * 14 Bit resolution * 10 fps), with compression maybe 200 MB/s, but the Snapbridge / Bluetooth / WiFi can only manage 40 KB/s, thats 1/5,000 to 1/10,000 of the necessary speed. A single RAW file that might be around 20 MB (14 Bit compressed) requires 500 sec / 8 min 20 sec to download.

I would say this WiFi still only serves decorative purposes and is perfectly unusable.


----------



## jaomul (May 27, 2016)

Wi fi is not really meant for raw files. It's for transferring a small file to email or social media and give some remote function to the camera


----------



## BananaRepublic (May 27, 2016)

Solarflare said:


> So the camera can produce data at the speed of 400 MB/s (20 Megapixel * 14 Bit resolution * 10 fps), with compression maybe 200 MB/s, but the Snapbridge / Bluetooth / WiFi can only manage 40 KB/s, thats 1/5,000 to 1/10,000 of the necessary speed. A single RAW file that might be around 20 MB (14 Bit compressed) requires 500 sec / 8 min 20 sec to download.
> 
> I would say this WiFi still only serves decorative purposes and is perfectly unusable.



Light takes around 7 minutes to travel from the sun to the earth


----------



## robbins.photo (May 27, 2016)

BananaRepublic said:


> Light takes around 7 minutes to travel from the earth to the sun.



Well there you go then.  Obviously that's complete rubbish and we need to blow up the sun as it serves no valid purpose.


----------



## jcdeboever (May 27, 2016)

Yeah, the wireless feature is a deal killer, most important part of the camera. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## astroNikon (May 27, 2016)

BananaRepublic said:


> Light takes around 7 minutes to travel from the earth to the sun.


I didn't know the earth generated light ?
No wonder I've needed earthglasses lately.


----------



## BananaRepublic (May 27, 2016)

robbins.photo said:


> BananaRepublic said:
> 
> 
> > Light takes around 7 minutes to travel from the earth to the sun.
> ...





astroNikon said:


> BananaRepublic said:
> 
> 
> > Light takes around 7 minutes to travel from the earth to the sun.
> ...



All right I made  small error stop breaking my balls


----------



## gsgary (May 27, 2016)

My friend is having trouble with a piece of rubber that seals the battery door, it keeps falling off when he opens the door also 3rd party batteries are draining very quickly and it may not just be 3rd party batteries he thinks the original is running out too quickly 

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## robbins.photo (May 27, 2016)

astroNikon said:


> BananaRepublic said:
> 
> 
> > Light takes around 7 minutes to travel from the earth to the sun.
> ...



Well technically it's not the earth that generates it.. it's actually radiation in the visible spectrum surrounding Justin Bieber.  Which is why I propose we fire him at the sun thereby fixing the entire situation and not requiring anyone to bust Banana's testys..


----------



## BananaRepublic (May 27, 2016)

robbins.photo said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> > BananaRepublic said:
> ...



They say that since the dawn  of time mankind has yearned to destroy the Sun. So I propose everyone pledge just 1 dollar to go towards the building a huge trebuchet big enough to launch Justin Bieber the full 93 millions miles from the Earth to the Sun.


----------



## robbins.photo (May 27, 2016)

BananaRepublic said:


> They say that since the dawn  of time mankind has yearned to destroy the Sun. So I propose everyone pledge just 1 dollar to go towards the building a huge trebuchet big enough to launch Justin Bieber the full 93 millions miles from the Earth to the Sun.



I would certainly buy that for a dollar.  I mean seriously, who cares if it actually works?


----------



## BananaRepublic (May 27, 2016)

robbins.photo said:


> BananaRepublic said:
> 
> 
> > They say that since the dawn  of time mankind has yearned to destroy the Sun. So I propose everyone pledge just 1 dollar to go towards the building a huge trebuchet big enough to launch Justin Bieber the full 93 millions miles from the Earth to the Sun.
> ...



Hopefully no-one cause it wouldn't but to be sure we would need significant funds to build a full sized prototype, I have an account in Panama were I could rest the cash whilst the prototype is being built.


----------



## robbins.photo (May 27, 2016)

BananaRepublic said:


> Hopefully no-one cause it wouldn't but to be sure we would need significant funds to build a full sized prototype, I have an account in Panama were I could rest the cash whilst the prototype is being built.



And you wonder why you get your testy's stepped on all the time.. really?

Lol


----------



## sashbar (May 27, 2016)

Well,  Earth generates a comparably tiny amount of light, but it reflects a huge amount of Sun light, clouds only reflect about half of all light coming from the Sun. So there is no mistake here. There is a lot of light coming from the Earth to the Sun.  But to be precise, it takes about 500 sec (8 min 20 sec), not 7 min, for this reflected light to reach the Sun. To be even more precise - it is 499 sec aka 1 Astronomical unit.


----------



## ratssass (May 27, 2016)

...so, anyway, I'm on the verge of pulling the trigger on something.May not be a camera body, if I think about it much more.Was considering the 750 since its release, but then came the 500.Disregarding any bells or whistles, I'm looking for low light/non flash performance at the dragstrips.That is my priority.Currently (and most likely, for a while) shooting with a Sigma 24-70,70-200 EX 2.8.A 150-600 Tamron, 10-24 DX Nikon,and an 8mm?Rokinon?....on a D7000, or 200.I've read a million comparisons, viewed the recalls,etc.Again, I don't really care for the frame rate difference, and an articulating view is cool, but wouldn't ever be a dealbreaker.Opinions are great, if you can solidly back it up, but real world would trump.
Thank you.


----------



## robbins.photo (May 28, 2016)

sashbar said:


> Well,  Earth generates a comparably tiny amount of light, but it reflects a huge amount of Sun light, clouds only reflect about half of all light coming from the Sun. So there is no mistake here. There is a lot of light coming from the Earth to the Sun.  But to be precise, it takes about 500 sec (8 min 20 sec), not 7 min, for this reflected light to reach the Sun. To be even more precise - it is 499 sec aka 1 Astronomical unit.


Ok, but sciency crap aside we're still building the trebuchet and launching Bieber at the sun, right?

Sent from my N9518 using Tapatalk


----------



## sashbar (May 28, 2016)

robbins.photo said:


> sashbar said:
> 
> 
> > Well,  Earth generates a comparably tiny amount of light, but it reflects a huge amount of Sun light, clouds only reflect about half of all light coming from the Sun. So there is no mistake here. There is a lot of light coming from the Earth to the Sun.  But to be precise, it takes about 500 sec (8 min 20 sec), not 7 min, for this reflected light to reach the Sun. To be even more precise - it is 499 sec aka 1 Astronomical unit.
> ...



I fear for the Sun, it will not last long then, I am afraid


----------



## BananaRepublic (May 29, 2016)

robbins.photo said:


> sashbar said:
> 
> 
> > Well,  Earth generates a comparably tiny amount of light, but it reflects a huge amount of Sun light, clouds only reflect about half of all light coming from the Sun. So there is no mistake here. There is a lot of light coming from the Earth to the Sun.  But to be precise, it takes about 500 sec (8 min 20 sec), not 7 min, for this reflected light to reach the Sun. To be even more precise - it is 499 sec aka 1 Astronomical unit.
> ...



Yes but first but the cas,, donations have to be wired to my offshore Panamanian account.


----------



## Solarflare (May 30, 2016)

BananaRepublic said:


> Light takes around 7 minutes to travel from the sun to the earth


 Actually the time between the creation of a photon in the core of the sun as an x-ray and the time it finally reaches us as visible light is about 1 million years.



jcdeboever said:


> Yeah, the wireless feature is a deal killer,


 Really ? Well, if you say so.



robbins.photo said:


> Ok, but sciency crap aside we're still building the trebuchet and launching Bieber at the sun, right?


 Whats a bieber and do I wanna know ?


----------



## astroNikon (May 30, 2016)

I fiddled with a d500 yesterday.  It was awesome.   had the viewfinder blockout too.
the FPS was amazing.
Even output in TIFF for those that prefer it.


----------



## BananaRepublic (May 30, 2016)

Solarflare said:


> BananaRepublic said:
> 
> 
> > Light takes around 7 minutes to travel from the sun to the earth
> ...



That Figure does sound somewhat right regarding the Suns core but going back to my original typo there is something being built in France called ITER. its a variant of cold fusion, as in the Sun, but I don't think its actually close to true cold fusion, so technically my original mistake was actually valid.


----------

